# I may be selling my knitted slippers too cheap



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been selling knitted slippers for the cost of yarn (superwash wool) and $20 for my labor. Pattern is simple and works up pretty fast. After seeing these I'm afraid I've been short changing myself. I wonder if I could get these prices in St. Louis, my knitting is pretty good.

http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/knitting-PHeritage-slippers.htm


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Holy cow! Those are quite pricy, definitely to much for my budget! You would almost have to put them in high end boutique.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

$144.96!?!?!?! $274!!!!! Bawahahahahahaaaaa! 

Not that it isn't possible to get that much for slippers, just not in my neighborhood! Normal people don't have that kind of cash to spend on slippers.


----------



## Seapoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

Your price seems right, fair and honest.
Would you buy slippers for 129.00?


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I doubt they sell very many. I really question the "custom" fit, since they come in Med, Large, XLarge & XXLarge. Especially since knitted slippers stretch.

There are nicer slippers on Ravelry & Etsy.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Does anybody really pay that much?????


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Blimey!!! Wonder if they ever sell any!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

I have just told my husband that I want the $130.00 plus the $75.00 for being to fussy with the shade he wants.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I would love to sell ONE pair at that ridiculous price..... Not going to happen.....


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

7 1/2 is the smallest size? Are they kidding/ How is that custom-sized? You have to fit a certain size, same as any other shoe or slipper.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

One of my sisters works for a doctor and she ordered a water bottle cover at the holidays/ She paid $327.00 for cashmere.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> $144.96!?!?!?! $274!!!!! Bawahahahahahaaaaa!
> 
> Not that it isn't possible to get that much for slippers, just not in my neighborhood! Normal people don't have that kind of cash to spend on slippers.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the giggle. I really needed this tonight!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Seapoodle said:


> Your price seems right, fair and honest.
> Would you buy slippers for 129.00?


Heck, my whole outfit head to toe doesn't cost that much! Definitely not in this part of the country.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yikes ! That is crazy ! How can they possibly have any buyers ?


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

They are cute, but bloody hell lol


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I am sure you will sell MORE at your reasonable price, than they will with theirs.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

katyas01 said:


> One of my sisters works for a doctor and she ordered a water bottle cover at the holidays/ She paid $327.00 for cashmere.


Well as we say here "she has more money than sense"!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wouldn't mind selling one pair of these !


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Whereabouts are you in St Louis? There are some really nice pricey areas you could try selling them in. My kids went to a private school in St Louis. Pick your area, there's lots of money!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

katyas01 said:


> One of my sisters works for a doctor and she ordered a water bottle cover at the holidays/ She paid $327.00 for cashmere.


I can believe that. A friend of mine in NYC brings home a basic salary of $40,000 a month. She'd pay that. The secret is finding where to sell your things.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

desireebruce said:


> I can believe that. A friend of mine in NYC brings home a basic salary of $40,000 a month. She'd pay that. The secret is finding where to sell your things.


I wasn't even earning that in a year when I was working.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG! At the price of their slippers, they'd better be sending along a person with my order to wear those slippers and serve me breakfast in bed every morning!

They seem to be quite proud of their plain slipper knitting because their yarn is not that expensive at all.

Who, in their right mind, would pay those prices !!!!! :shock:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd rather spend the money for the yarn (thinking of cashmere and silk, together or separately). Drool!!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

my friend makes nothing but slippers and in this neighborhood she is doing good to get $2.50 a pair...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What?? A $20 price jump for a larger size. How much more yarn can that involve in slippers? 

Thanks for the smile this morning.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Ask yourself how many do they sell and how many do you sell? There prices are horrid. I wouldn't pay that much for a pair slippers. You know I could buy more yarn for that price. I think your price is just right. The slippers are cute.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I've been selling knitted slippers for the cost of yarn (superwash wool) and $20 for my labor. Pattern is simple and works up pretty fast. After seeing these I'm afraid I've been short changing myself. I wonder if I could get these prices in St. Louis, my knitting is pretty good. ttp://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/knitting-PHeritage-slippers.htm


I wonder how much of that the person who does the actual knitting gets??
:roll:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Insane


----------



## jrfromne (Oct 4, 2013)

This reminds me of the saying " some people have more money than sense". These prices are outrageous!


----------



## formerknitter (Oct 4, 2013)

canuckle49 said:


> Yikes ! That is crazy ! How can they possibly have any buyers ?


If I could get their prices, I'd spend all my time making slippers...... You are far more realistic in setting your price and undoubtedly have more customers.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I would love to know how many pairs they actually sell.


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

I would be real interested to know how many of those orders she sells......how ridiculous those prices are!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I am constantly amazed by the amount of money some people have at their disposal! My great aunt knit slippers like this for all her grand nieces and nephews every Christmas- her love made them worth more than the asking price at that site.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy Cow! Is Right! :shock: :shock:

100% Virgin Wool must be spun with some gold! :roll:

They had better last a life time! :-(

The first one looks alot like the free patterns I have seen.
Both crocheted and knitted.
Nothing but a shaped rectangle and gathered at the toe.

Here is a giggle from one of their pages...
Pioneer Heritage Shoppe is a small family owed business devoted to
offering quality custom handmade to order and one of a kind gifts.
---NOT --- Not with the first one that is a common pattern.
http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/terms-mailorderforms/terms.htm
Returns Not Accepted - All Sales Final  NO EXCEPTIONS

Canceling an Order: If we have already processed your order and you change your mind and wish to cancel an order 
there is a 30% cancellation fee that will be taken from your refund.
---Geezzz Louise --- Better make sure you want them and not change your mind 5 minutes later.


----------



## Seapoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

But how can you resist FREE SHIPPING? why, it must cost at least 2 bucks to stick them in an envelope and UPS them right? Such a savings!!! Wow, makes me want to order a few pairs ...sure it does. :roll:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Seapoodle said:


> But how can you resist FREE SHIPPING? why, it must cost at least 2 bucks to stick them in an envelope and UPS them right? Such a savings!!! Wow, makes me want to order a few pairs ...sure it does. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't use wool, but I use a version of the grandma's favorite that I have adapted. I delivered 5 pair this am and didn't get the price they charge for one. Yes, I know I basically give them away, but it buys my yarn.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Just emailed them and asked for a job!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Just emailed them and asked for a job!


 :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

That must be some mighty special wool! There are always people who think that if it costs more, it's better, so they probably appeal to the "snobs"......


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Just emailed them and asked for a job!


You will be a millionaire by next week!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Dick Turpin rides again,what robbers. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Just for fun... why don't you contact them and offer to knit for them? See whether you can get $50 or so... and then let us know.

I'm betting NO - and - Made in China!


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

katyas01 said:


> One of my sisters works for a doctor and she ordered a water bottle cover at the holidays/ She paid $327.00 for cashmere.


Must be nice. I would feel guilty spending that much, knowing the struggles many people are having just to get food on their table.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> Just for fun... why don't you contact them and offer to knit for them? See whether you can get $50 or so... and then let us know.
> 
> I'm betting NO - and - Made in China!


And I'm betting they are machine knit ... either that or they pay their knitters about $5 per hour ... highway robbery!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

What one GETS for an item does not necessarily reflect what one ASKS for said item. I'm sure there are people that pay that much out there someplace. I do a Farmer's Market, and people expect to pay more, as it is all local, grown, raised and/or made locally. I'm putting a pair of heavily thrummed mittens, yarn is 100% alpaca, as is the roving. I have to be able to get $95. for them, or there is no sense in spending the time and money to make them.....but I'm a bit nervous about that. Hope one of those people are at the market this morning11


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow!!! these are very expensive!!!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Galaxycraft said it: it must be spun with real gold!!!

People won't pay for home-made crafts.......maybe too ordinary or old-fashioned for them?


----------



## saliroc1 (Apr 15, 2012)

You must have all knit these slippers. They knit up in no time flat. They sell around my area for about $5.00/6.00 a pair. Talk about over priced, Wow!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

That's a ridiculous price. They are also made in wool now I'm thinking they would last five minutes in my house - don't they need some man-made fibres to give strength? Sole added? Anyhow no way hozay!


----------



## saliroc1 (Apr 15, 2012)

The original pattern for these slippers was on the ball band of the original Phentex yarn and they wore like iron. Wool is too soft and doesn't have the strength of the man-made fibres. I'm an old lady and have knit for a very long time. Indylex you are right in my opinion.


----------



## saliroc1 (Apr 15, 2012)

I was talking about the U.S. and Canada re the Phentex yarn, I don't know about the UK and other countries.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I make the same pattern with the standard slipper yarn, and I've sold a pair for $20, and I felt bad about that, but that is what she gave me.

The price for these slippers is ridiculous. But, I'm guessing because they say 'Heirloom' and 'Pioneer' they think they can sell them for that price. I'm sure she sells some too. Some people have more money than brains. Imagine if she made blankets or throws? She probably charges $1000.


----------



## saliroc1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow $20.00. You know how much yarn it takes, that is a good price. You can even use scraps. I find that you never get enough money for your time when it comes to selling knitting. Guess it depends on where you sell it.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

"$129.96 Medium or Large 
$149.96 Extra Large"

What???!!! 
They're definitely not worth that much. Who in the world would pay that, especially when regular *shoes* can run from $30 - $100, depending... ?


----------



## saliroc1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Someone with more money than brains?


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Phew saliroc1 thanks for the agreement. After all if you wanted to knit a pair of socks a 100% wool pair wouldn't last either. I do like these sock yarns that are out now don't you?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It's too expensive.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG I have heard of being ripped off but those prices take some beating!!!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Talking about prices I often see patterns that would be free on Ravelry and elsewhere but can sell elsewhere as well. Fortunately we on KP are on the ball eh? I was going to knit my son a sweater that would have cost GBP 100 plus but got some huge aran balls which totalled less than a quarter of that price. Not being mean but didn't think he'd appreciate Rowan particularly against Hayfield!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Perhaps you could use this as a comparison price tool to your advantage !


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Absurd!


----------



## saliroc1 (Apr 15, 2012)

The new sock yarns are gorgeous. My son only wears home knit socks, winter and summer (he is 50 and very spoiled . He teaches at a Community College so most of his students are older most of the time and they love his socks, the more colour and crazier looking the better. I could knit them for the whole college but afraid my hands wouldn't be able to do that anymore. They love the yarns too.


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

Being Realistic, I think we would all agree that it is a lot of money for a pair of Knitted slippers. But I think you should be charging a little more than what you are, You need at least to get something for your time. I wouldn't do it just for the price of the Yarn.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

I wonder if they actually sell any. Too costly for me.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

I would love to know who is silly enough to pay that price.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Whaaaaaat! Don't make or wear knitted slippers, love my Uggs, they're only £70 a pair, and properly sized. Will stick with them!!!!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My son would wear the XXX large, he definitely wouldn't pay over $300.00 for them, he doesn't pay that much for his size 16 shoes. I didn't even pay that much for my whole outfit including shoes to wear to his wedding. I don't know any one silly enough to pay that much for slippers in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I will just make my own.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm taking a different view, the person who knitted them for the company was probably paid a pittance.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

To me, if people are paying that, you are all right, but I wouldn't pay that much. I can see charging for the yarn and maybe a little less for the work, but that is probably why I seldom knit or crochet for anyone other than family.


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

You are right the person who done all the hard work, probably got next to nothing for making them. And the seller wopped the prices up. They are too expensive, But If you are making them your self to sell you need to get the cost of the yarn plus something for your time.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

For 'about 25 years' (she told me) my mother knitted socks for a doctor and a lawyer. THEY bought the yarn and paid $25 a pair on delivery.

That was during the 30s and into the 50s, back when $25 was a LOT of money! I wouldn't knit slippers for much less, if I were you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PAJulian said:


> Well as we say here "she has more money than sense"!


Exactly!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Not so much! I like nice things, but that is way overpriced for a little bit of yarn. Yikes!!!! ;0)


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Unbelievable!!! I wonder how many if any they sell?


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Now there's a thought. Just out of interest in UK going rate I think for handknitting is GBP5 per ball (presume 50g) so I paid £130 for a intarsia tunic with top embroidery and I thought it was very reasonable. A heck of a lot of work and a project I had waited 25 years for


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

JuneS said:


> I've been selling knitted slippers for the cost of yarn (superwash wool) and $20 for my labor. Pattern is simple and works up pretty fast. After seeing these I'm afraid I've been short changing myself. I wonder if I could get these prices in St. Louis, my knitting is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/knitting-PHeritage-slippers.htm


Some people must have more money than brains. Hard to believe these prices. I guess (as they say) "there's one born every minute and two to take them in". I would give up my day job if I could get that kind of $$ for slippers like those.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

You have got to be kidding.Would have to gold plate my toes to put on those pricey things.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they sure are expensive.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

But there`s only ONE water bottle cover...not a PAIR as she`s talking about slippers. lol


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I guess the only way to know if they would sell is to start a web page like this and pay yourself $20.00 a hour plus yarn and see!!  I think this company has some guts to give it a try.. if they sell YAY if not... then they have Christmas, Valentines,Birthdays and Anniversary presents all handled for the next year or so


----------



## saliroc1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Good one !


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

To wear on your feet and get dirty! Amazing what people put out there!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

A lot of money for something so simple and not exactly stylish nor unique.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It boggles the mind that people would pay those prices.

But that is the point made here before: entitlement gets you over. I would want at least $75/pair of socks and that pays me about $2.50/hour! When I tell this to people they just walk away. I guess my sense of entitlement is not strong enough.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

O.K., all of these patterns or some very similar are free on internet/ravelry/knitting paradise. Most would take one skein of yarn, two skeins at most. So, for $10 to $15 at most, you would get one heck of a profit. Wait until I tell my Grandson he could sell his slippers for $200.00. He'd walk barefoot through a snow storm for that!!!

Some people have more dollars than sense.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LesleighAnne said:


> I have just told my husband that I want the $130.00 plus the $75.00 for being to fussy with the shade he wants.


And what did he say or can't you print that here?


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd be curious to know how many of these they sell! Too rich for my budget, that's for sure!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! This is the same pattern we have just started using for a reach-out project at church. Wonder if we should just sell them instead and donate money? (Just kidding!!) I can't see the $75 labor charge since these work up so quickly and are very easy to do. And I don't care what kind of yarn it is.$129 for slippers??? Yeah, right. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JuneS said:


> I've been selling knitted slippers for the cost of yarn (superwash wool) and $20 for my labor. Pattern is simple and works up pretty fast. After seeing these I'm afraid I've been short changing myself. I wonder if I could get these prices in St. Louis, my knitting is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/knitting-PHeritage-slippers.htm


At my local hospital's gift shop I saw a cute little baby hat with a pom pom and a baby sweater set. Looked to be newborn. For $12.99 USD. Very nice work. Buttons etc. It was in a display case so I didn't get to touch it.


----------



## pattye (Sep 28, 2011)

When visiting our son in Calif. over the holidays, I saw some mitts at one of the fancy stores at the Stanford Mall that were plain garter stitch--no shaping--just a seam along the inside with a hole left for the thumb for $198. I couldn't believe it! They had 5 different yarns--black, gray, white, black with a metallic gold thread through it, plus a gray with the metallic gold thread. Each color was about 2 inches--about 10 inches long total.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> And I'm betting they are machine knit ... either that or they pay their knitters about $5 per hour ... highway robbery!


I'm thinking they use expensive needles. That must be it. We can't come up with any other reason for the price.


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

Or it's just a scam! We've all seen many ridiculously overpriced things. A fool is born every minute...


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

winding road: Expensive needles! That's a good one!! Ha! Ha!! jberg


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lordy, Lordy!!!
Looking at their site, I got exhausted just reading the pages and pages of "terms", let alone looking for the slippers. I will leave that for some other time when I have a full day to waste. Maybe some of the gold from the "golden needles" rubs off onto the yarn? Do they last any longer than the ones we make? I doubt it. The site IS good for a laugh, after one gets over the shock of the prices they charge. It appears that, if you DO place an order and change your mind, getting your money back will be like pulling teeth. Not that you will get it ALL back...there is a 30% refund fee. I, not being richer than creases, will never place an order with them. I have the pattern for these slippers, and over the years, have made lots of them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jberg said:


> winding road: Expensive needles! That's a good one!! Ha! Ha!! jberg


Well it's sure not that generic pattern or the super duper knitting technique. And I don't think they pay the knitters in China or Malaysia that much and hour. Has to be the needles. Platinium or Gold. Maybe some rare mineral from Mars or Venus. ;-)  :wink:


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ridiculous prices! Some think that if they use labels such as "custom" or "organic" or "virgin wool", it gives them the right to charge outrageous prices. 

I don't knit to sell (I'm too new and too slow at it to even think about it) but if I were to sell knitted work I would be doing it for the satisfaction of sharing my work with others, not to try to make an an outrageous profit.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

JuneS said:


> I've been selling knitted slippers for the cost of yarn (superwash wool) and $20 for my labor. Pattern is simple and works up pretty fast. After seeing these I'm afraid I've been short changing myself. I wonder if I could get these prices in St. Louis, my knitting is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/knitting-PHeritage-slippers.htm


Your slipper pattern has been around since the 60's or longer. I would not pay what you are asking. But I knit so I know how to make those slippers. Are they selling at your price? Most knitters charge 3x the price of the yarn for simple patterns like these slippers. You could try that. If they are selling, I wouldn't mess with the price.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Prices are totally ridiculous!!!!! I am so sorry for people who pay those prices....my Grandmother had that pattern in her knitting bag and I would watch her make those in less than a day!!! And it doesn't take much more that a normal skein of yarn!!!

You are charging a fair price and I think that you shouldn't raise your prices. In my area...no one would pay those high prices, but maybe $25.00 wouldn't be too much.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

When I think of what I could buy for $130, slippers is not on the list!!
Ridiculous!!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a beautiful tunic and well worth the price. Do you mean you bought it already knitted? that was a good buy. 

Those simple slippers in the OP are being sold for more than that complicated, well done tunic. They should be selling for 1/10th that price.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW! I won't even pay that for leather slippers so certainly would not for those slippers...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Another perspective is needed here for balance. Many discussions here on KP about underselling our skills. When we do that we disrespect our own energies and diminish the value of our work. While most here won't pay over $100 for a pair of plain slippers, we should respect people putting decent prices on their work. 

Also, not factored in here is whether the yarn used is pricey.
Or whether there are some techniques that are more time consuming being used. which would/should raise the price somewhat.

Many people are really turned on by handmade items and if done very neatly/professionally looking they will pay more than minimum wage for the work.

Our economic system, capitalism, encourages this kind of wildly varied pricing. Remember the phrase "whatever the market will bear?" That craftsperson has a lucrative market and I am sure her slippers do sell.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Your price seems fair for the yarn and your labour.

The prices are outrages for the ones that company is selling. Must be intended for the rich and famous crowd he he


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/checkerboard-slippers.html

Go for it, knitters.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Is your avatar you or a doll? If that is you, then you definitely have a dollface. I mean that in a nice way too.


SouthernGirl said:


> they sure are expensive.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

They aren't even very attractive, so I can't imagine even very rich people ordering them. I guess somebody must though.
Would love to know the "profile" of someone who likes them enough to spend so much for so little!


----------



## eistot (Sep 16, 2013)

Nope not me. You won't see me wearing those. Too Too pricey. I am not rich, however I would buy yours? I would call it contributing to your well being in that it helps eliminates stress.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Also, not factored in here is whether the yarn used is pricey.
> Or whether there are some techniques that are more time consuming being used. which would/should raise the price somewhat.


For the $129 slippers the yarn they are using they sell on their site. It is $8.99 per skein. Nothing special about that ... and nothing special about the slippers either.

While I agree that we shouldn't sell ourselves short, the prices on the referenced site are nothing short of ridiculous!


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

Mental Note to self: Don't bother even looking at their yarn!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> For the $129 slippers the yarn they are using they sell on their site. It is $8.99 per skein. Nothing special about that ... and nothing special about the slippers either.
> 
> While I agree that we shouldn't sell ourselves short, the prices on the referenced site are nothing short of ridiculous!


IMHO they are hurting us more than helping. If someone looks at that site and sees those prices they may be turned off to hand made items thinking that they are all over priced.

Just a thought. While I don't think we should give away our stuff ( unless it's a present) we can't overprice either. Fine balance.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

May be a typo. I once had a baby blanket listed for sale at $129.99.
A lady wrote and asked if it was made of gold. Boy was I embarrassed, and I thanked her and changed the price to $12.99.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

May be a typo. We all make mistakes.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

OMG, really!


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

OMG, really!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Good Lord! Obviously trying to sell to those who feel they have to "pay loads" for anything! They would be at craft sale here for around $20 I'd think.

Now that I've seen the pattern, I have a friend who is looking for a tea cozy made out of that pleated pattern (knew I'd seen it somewhere- but couldn't place it!) I'll look for the slipper pattern and make a tube with two large "button holes" on opposite sides. Presto! Tea cozy gathered at the top! Thanks! If you have a free pattern, I'd love to see it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG! Some people have more money than sense....


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

marylikestosew said:


> May be a typo. We all make mistakes.


LOL ... if it's a typo, then they need to get a new webmaster, because that range of pricing is on all the knitted items on their site! :mrgreen:


----------



## bullylady (Jan 3, 2014)

I sell mine for $6 a pair


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

That price is ridiculous. Only those with indispensable money would foolishly buy those. I'm sure your slippers are much better to boot! I think your price is quite fair. Consider this - are you selling your slippers on a consistent basis? Do you have fun making them? If the answer is yes to both, then I say you've nailed it! Nothing worse then having a high price and a large unsold inventory! Knitters never truly get compensated for their love of knitting, but it is the thrill of a sale and the joy of the craft that keeps us going!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

bullylady said:


> I sell mine for $6 a pair


Wow! You are either taking a loss or finding some really inexpensive yarn.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't find those slippers to be anything special, I certainly wouldn't pay those prices even if I could afford it. You can make your own for a few dollars. I think $20 is a very fair price.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Are there people willing/able to pay these kind of bucks for slippers!? Really??


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

the slippers on that website are really time consuming to make, I started a pair and have yet to finish them, they are not easy to knit


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> LOL ... if it's a typo, then they need to get a new webmaster, because that range of pricing is on all the knitted items on their site! :mrgreen:


LOL That was my mistake in thinking that. Her website is gorgeous. It seems she is a designer. Sometimes designers feel they are worth the money.
I would rather make slippers and give them to people in need.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I couldn't speak for anywhere else- but there is nothing special or designer about that pleated pattern (in this area.) Extremely common actually. Used to be made out of Phentex (in "the old days.") I'm sure the posters slippers are much softer and nicer.



marylikestosew said:


> LOL That was my mistake in thinking that. Her website is gorgeous. It seems she is a designer. Sometimes designers feel they are worth the money.
> I would rather make slippers and give them to people in need.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

marylikestosew said:


> LOL That was my mistake in thinking that. Her website is gorgeous. It seems she is a designer. Sometimes designers feel they are worth the money.
> I would rather make slippers and give them to people in need.


If she is a designer, and claiming to have designed these slippers, she must be older than dirt. I have knitted this pattern off and on since the 60's and they had been around for some time before that. These slippers are very easy and fast to knit up and are not worth the prices being asked no matter what they are made of.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I too think your prices are fair. I think those are Canadian prices. Still to pricy for anyone.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

anyone that will pay that amount of money for those slippers has 'more money than brains' as my mother was fond of saying


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously?????!!!!! I made myself a pair of slippers and wore out the soles in no time. Can you imagine paying that much then get a hole in them after awhile??? No way! 

By the way... I think your prices are very fair. Good for you!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I make the same pattern with the standard slipper yarn, and I've sold a pair for $20, and I felt bad about that, but that is what she gave me.
> 
> The price for these slippers is ridiculous. But, I'm guessing because they say 'Heirloom' and 'Pioneer' they think they can sell them for that price. I'm sure she sells some too. Some people have more money than brains. Imagine if she made blankets or throws? She probably charges $1000.


Wow this topic took off...many pages to read. :wink:

$20 is a reasonable price IMHO. Depending on fiber used, I would pay even up to $30-35 for a pair.

If this place were to make blankets (and I haven't looked at the rest of the site) I suspect the asking price would be $2,000-$5,000 - maybe even higher for a large one. 
Definitely caters to the upper class/rich and famous.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

krankymax said:


> I too think your prices are fair. I think those are Canadian prices. Still to pricy for anyone.


I don't think they are Canadian prices ... the company is located in North Dakota. I think they are just overproud of their stuff! :mrgreen:


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

katyas01 said:


> One of my sisters works for a doctor and she ordered a water bottle cover at the holidays/ She paid $327.00 for cashmere.


wonder what her patients think of that


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I have seen some really ridiculous prices on etsy.com for the knitted items. I think your prices sound more reasonable - and you probably sell a whole lot more than the linked site sells....lol !


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Here!!!
Make both versions, checkerboard or ribbed, yourself. 
Enjoy😎
Slipper patterns. Checked and rubbed phentex.

Checked version 
http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/checkedslippers.txt

http://www.knittin4britain.com/p/phentex-slipper-pattern-is-here.html?m=1

YouTube Gloria Wilson phentex checkerboard slippers.

Ribbed version 
Ravelry.com phentex slippers.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jeepers, who in the world would pay that for slippers. 
I know they are really nice and comfortable, (no burning the bottom of your feet like some homemade slippers do) but that price is ridculas.
I've made hundreds of them and sold as many, average $8.00 a pair depending on size. Some people scoffed at that price. :-(


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I don't think they are Canadian prices ... the company is located in North Dakota. I think they are just overproud of their stuff! :mrgreen:


Their prices are from another planet.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

canuckle49 said:


> Yikes ! That is crazy ! How can they possibly have any buyers ?


Well, I worked for someone whose wife would shell out that kind of money -- if they thought what they were getting was truly "valuable", "expensive" and/or unique, then money (to them) was no object. I've seen them spend $250 per plate for each of them and their children for lunch, for pete's sake. There is obviously a buyer out there somewhere who helped this person set this price. But like some of you said, you can find other slippers at reasonable prices in many other places!

My guess is that she doesn't have a large market, LOL!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Vuksie said:


> Well, I worked for someone whose wife would shell out that kind of money -- if they thought what they were getting was truly "valuable", "expensive" and/or unique, then money (to them) was no object. I've seen them spend $250 per plate for each of them and their children for lunch, for pete's sake. There is obviously a buyer out there somewhere who helped this person set this price. But like some of you said, you can find other slippers at reasonable prices in many other places!
> 
> My guess is that she doesn't have a large market, LOL!


The website says they could be backlogged when you order your custom made slippers. Must be fashioning needles out of gold that is the problem.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Where can I get the pattern-I want to start now! WOW!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

gin-red said:


> Where can I get the pattern-I want to start now! WOW!


It's posted above.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

bullylady said:


> I sell mine for $6 a pair


Depending on if we are talking bootie size, IMHO $6.00 is too low.
But if you are serving the financially strapped person trying to keep warm, you have a big heart. :wink:


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

gin-red said:


> Where can I get the pattern-I want to start now! WOW!


LOVE your avatar!!! Good choice, LOL!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Pioneer Heritage???? Not exactly a name that suggests luxury items. Maybe the "sp" at the end of "shop" is the class element. Like PT Barnum said "There is a sucker born every minute".


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! Do you think she sells any? I sell my slippers more on the scale of your prices and I always sell out at craft shows & in my Etsy shop.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

They would need to be gold plated for that. Lol


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

OMG I really doubt that they sell any at that price. My mother , who is blind, makes them to sell at the local blind center for less than 5$. Of course she does it to occupy her time, not retire in the Caribbean


----------



## eistot (Sep 16, 2013)

I could use two pair of slippers. My have worn out and my arthritis is giving me a fit.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Not only is the price ridiculous, but the the person also threatens an extra $75 charge for picking colors he/she doesn't like! And, hey, if you want the slipper in a solid color, forget it--it has to be striped. If you only pick one color, the maker will pick the other color for you. And you MUST choose a dark and light color because two dark colors will get you that $75 charge.

Geez Louise!


----------



## lmccarron (May 31, 2013)

That's crazy! Much too expensive! Not in my budget at all!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Not only is the price ridiculous, but the the person also threatens an extra $75 charge for picking colors he/she doesn't like! And, hey, if you want the slipper in a solid color, forget it--it has to be striped. If you only pick one color, the maker will pick the other color for you. And you MUST choose a dark and light color because two dark colors will get you that $75 charge.
> 
> Geez Louise!


I hadn't delved too deep into the site and hadn't seen that.
OMG! this "company" is certainly from another planet.
To put such restrictions on a pair of slippers is ..... I am speechless. :shock: :roll:
They are NOT custom ordered then, are they?


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey if they can find one insane customer to pay what they are asking the last laugh will be with them....


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm lucky if I get $8.00 a pair! Must be doing something wrong? l0l


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> It's posted above.


Thanks-I missed that!


----------



## Memere3010 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry, I would never pay that price for knitted slippers. If I am paying $70= I'd go to LL Bean & get something I would have more arch support, able to wear out to grab my mail, etc. IF you think your price is too low, perhaps you could make yourself feel better and say 'some of the labor was your pleasure' in making them and make it a gift from the inner you.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Neither are we!! Slippers must have gold in them.


bettyirene said:


> I wasn't even earning that in a year when I was working.


----------



## loravaughn (Dec 14, 2013)

WHAT? I don't even spend that much on leather shoes!!! People here in Arkansas would have heart failure if they saw that price.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't imagine anyone paying the prices they are asking on that website. Totally unrealistic. Personally I would have a difficult time paying $25 for a knitted slipper, but that's just me. I don't sell my knitting because I know I can't get $$ to cover the time and talent involved. Same was true with my weaving.


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

They must be threading gold through the wool!!!


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

"100 % virgin wool", and "you will wear these slippers for years to come". Can someone please tell me what kind of wool won't wear out? I did see the statement that if you want two dark colors, you will be charged $75 an hour for them. I also saw they will choose the colors for you if they don't like your choices. Being an adult, I resent that statement I hate striped slippers, and I can make the checkered ones myself. The striped ones on that site look like the winter hats my grandmother used to make for all the grandkids every Fall, and she must have done hundreds of them.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

I took a look at the 'Home' page for the website. They have been in business for several years. She also claims that the patterns used were handed down thru her family OR designed exclusively for them. Interesting claims given so many of the KPers here say they are familiar with the same patterns. http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/index.htm


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

kanddmom said:


> I took a look at the 'Home' page for the website. They have been in business for several years. She also claims that the patterns used were handed down thru her family OR designed exclusively for them. Interesting claims given so many of the KPers here say they are familiar with the same patterns. http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/index.htm


See my earlier reply for the pattern sources.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

If this was a design handed down thru a family and only used by them then someone really let the cat out of the bag. I got the pattern published in a booklet from an aunt back east way back in the 70's. 
I have seen the pattern in many, many places so I don't really think just one family has the right over the pattern.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

With high prices such as those, I will definetly learn to knit my own slippers!LOL!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I can see that they sell kits to make these slippers too .


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess a person could print a picture, show the price, no company named , on the net and then place by your price and slippers. I think $ 10 is a good place to start, I sell children's slippers of various patterns $6 and up. We always had these made from Phentex and they do not ever wear out, ever! I have started making all slip proof with spray, everyone seems to have some hardwood in their homes now. This is the power of commercialism and I say if not foreign made sell what the public will pay. They have a gold mine if they actually get it. Sounds like they custom size and expect people to pay for that. And , there are people out there that do have a lot of $ to spend. Summer tourist here order next day special bread from a bakery in Bigfork!. $6 for a loaf and $12 for postage!


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw a cowl made with one ball of wool and large needles selling on Etsy for $52.00 yesterday and was amazed she gets that much. Tough to put a price on hand knits, if you count your precious time.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Absolutely ridiculous price!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

All I can say is that some people must have more money than sense to pay those prices.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

I just cannot believe that they are selling very many of these slippers. That price is just nuts.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

They are pretty proud of their work, aren't they? I bet they haven't sold a single pair.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

That depends on whether you want to sell them or just list them. This seems a little pricey to me.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

we would be lucky to get $10 for those and that includes the wool. Hope your selling lots.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

What dumb dumb would pay those prices?


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I know pure wool is pricey but surely the yarn wouldn't come to much more that $20. If even part of the cost is to cover paying their knitters I want to become one.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Holy cow,I can't imagine anyone paying that much for those slippers


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

The tragedy is some person probably made those slippers getting buttons for doing it


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats just crazy. I do craft boutiques all the time, of course you can charge more sometimes, but mostly you get people walking BY telling how pretty something is if the price is to high. I want them to STOP and buy the item. The average person dont have that kind of money. I try to make it work for me and the buyer. That way eveyone is happy.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Your slippers are lovely and I believe what you are charging is right on target!


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Since I live very near you, I can guarantee you wouldn't sell them in St. Louis, not even at Neiman Marcus or Sax.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> Whereabouts are you in St Louis? There are some really nice pricey areas you could try selling them in. My kids went to a private school in St Louis. Pick your area, there's lots of money!


I have several ladies in Ladue, Clayton, Town & Country and Kirkwood and I KNOW they would not part with that much money for slippers They pay me pretty good for the work I've done for them, but not that much.

I wonder if that place would tell me if they sell many at their prices. Hmmm have to figure out a scheme so I can ask. Maybe a college student studying marketing?


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

indylex said:


> Now there's a thought. Just out of interest in UK going rate I think for handknitting is GBP5 per ball (presume 50g) so I paid £130 for a intarsia tunic with top embroidery and I thought it was very reasonable. A heck of a lot of work and a project I had waited 25 years for


Indylex I think you got your tunic at a very good price, look at all the work in it! By the way, I like the style and the embroidered design with the knitted stripes. You have good taste!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

they seem to be very PROUD of their slippers. I would not buy them even if I could afford them. Only hiking boots would I pay that much for.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Here!!!
> Make both versions, checkerboard or ribbed, yourself.
> Enjoy😎
> Slipper patterns. Checked and rubbed phentex.
> ...


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I can't believe the prices, those people must be out of their minds and anyone foolish enough to pay that amount of money for knitted slippers is even loonier. This is the same pattern I've been knitting since the 60's, no amount of skill level required and works up fast. Unreal............

Your pricing sounds very reasonable.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

No way is that a reasonable cost. What, does it take them 40 hours to make? sheesh...unbelievable!


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think you are doing well to get your price. I have seen some selling local for $10 pair very similar.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

[LesleighAnne wrote:
I have just told my husband that I want the $130.00 plus the $75.00 for being to fussy with the shade he wants.

quote=WindingRoad]And what did he say or can't you print that here?  [/quote]

It is embarrassing because he is a spender. He said he would pay me. Money wise it does not mean anything as we only have one bucket for both of use. So he would take it out and I would put it back.

He is still a worry to me.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

katyas01 said:


> One of my sisters works for a doctor and she ordered a water bottle cover at the holidays/ She paid $327.00 for cashmere.


How much does the doctor pay her? Yikes!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Good Lord! Obviously trying to sell to those who feel they have to "pay loads" for anything! They would be at craft sale here for around $20 I'd think.
> 
> Now that I've seen the pattern, I have a friend who is looking for a tea cozy made out of that pleated pattern (knew I'd seen it somewhere- but couldn't place it!) I'll look for the slipper pattern and make a tube with two large "button holes" on opposite sides. Presto! Tea cozy gathered at the top! Thanks! If you have a free pattern, I'd love to see it.


There is a link at the top of page 8. Scroll down and there is a link to the striped slippers.

I am sure I have seen the tea cosy some where on the internet. If I find it I will let you know.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

They must be aiming at the super rich and super stupid.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

The people who pay thse crazy prices must be trying to buy a piece of their childhood back.


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

only for the rich and famous and stupid


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Perhaps if they were lined with gold and studded with diamonds! Wonder how many they actually sell.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Please don't take offense- personal taste here- I think they're awful. I'd pay someone that exorbitant price to Not make those! 
And I was just bemoaning the fact that the sweater I spent 80 hours on + materials probably wouldn't sell for the cost of wool, should I hate it when finished!!!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

If anyone complains about your prices, give him the link to the $129 slippers.

Elle


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Blimey!!! Wonder if they ever sell any!


I'm wondering the same thing. Personally, I doubt it.


----------



## Ultrarider06 (Feb 11, 2013)

Im the guy who knits scarfs and I give them away. Ive found out a couple things. People who do not knit have no idea what a skein of yarn (can) costs. The people who knit look at a item and say "I can make that". I made and gave away 35 scarfs since 1 Oct 2013. I have a very simple procedure, I latterly walk up to a person and ask "Do you wear scarfs in the winter?" If they reply no, I thank them and walk away, if they say yes, than I say, "I would be honored if you would accept this scarf I made". Some look at me like IM something growing on there face, but the looks of appreciation and surprise out weigh all the cost I occur. Any way, your slippers look very nice.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

At that price not for my feet. I got some at my local Giant Tiger store for $2.00 a pair with non slip sole. I wear socks and put these over. I am totally warm and toasty.


----------



## jenylyn (Nov 14, 2013)

WOW!!! What people fail to realize is that these slippers are made form 100% gold threaded yarn and only fit for people like Oprah that can afford them. Shucks, I was thinking of ordering two pair at that bargain price. NOT!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hahahaha


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Ultrarider06 said:


> Im the guy who knits scarfs and I give them away. Ive found out a couple things. People who do not knit have no idea what a skein of yarn (can) costs. The people who knit look at a item and say "I can make that". I made and gave away 35 scarfs since 1 Oct 2013. I have a very simple procedure, I latterly walk up to a person and ask "Do you wear scarfs in the winter?" If they reply no, I thank them and walk away, if they say yes, than I say, "I would be honored if you would accept this scarf I made". Some look at me like IM something growing on there face, but the looks of appreciation and surprise out weigh all the cost I occur. Any way, your slippers look very nice.


What a kind gesture!


----------



## desertbarefoot (Jun 23, 2013)

Ultrarider06 said:


> Im the guy who knits scarfs and I give them away. Ive found out a couple things. People who do not knit have no idea what a skein of yarn (can) costs. The people who knit look at a item and say "I can make that". I made and gave away 35 scarfs since 1 Oct 2013. I have a very simple procedure, I latterly walk up to a person and ask "Do you wear scarfs in the winter?" If they reply no, I thank them and walk away, if they say yes, than I say, "I would be honored if you would accept this scarf I made". Some look at me like IM something growing on there face, but the looks of appreciation and surprise out weigh all the cost I occur. Any way, your slippers look very nice.


How wonderful and generous. Am I right in understanding that you are giving these to strangers? How did you begin this practice? What made you decide? Are you in love with scarf making, or just making the most practical, one size fits all, gift for a stranger? You have me intreaged. (sp)


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! They'd have to be made of gold before anyone I know would pay that price! Including me!


----------



## Seapoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

Ultrarider06 said:


> Im the guy who knits scarfs and I give them away. Ive found out a couple things. People who do not knit have no idea what a skein of yarn (can) costs. The people who knit look at a item and say "I can make that". I made and gave away 35 scarfs since 1 Oct 2013. I have a very simple procedure, I latterly walk up to a person and ask "Do you wear scarfs in the winter?" If they reply no, I thank them and walk away, if they say yes, than I say, "I would be honored if you would accept this scarf I made". Some look at me like IM something growing on there face, but the looks of appreciation and surprise out weigh all the cost I occur. Any way, your slippers look very nice.


you're right about some people not understanding the value of hand knits. What you do is very nice and gives cynics pause for thought. I give my hats to the local woman/child shelter and homeless hatless people.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Not in my lifetime! I'm just curious to see if there are any takers?


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Holy cow! My grandmother used to make these by the thousands! Wish she had sold them at THAT price! I could have retired when I was 12!


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ultrarider06--- I thought that was a very nice compliment. AND what you do
w/ your scarves , giving them away like that, is like W O W. What a kind & generous heart. I know the people that get one of your scarves are very Blessed from that gesture. Thank you FOR SHARING that. 
God Bless You
C 4


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

JuneS------I taught arts & crafts for many,many years, mostly canvas,etc.. There were many people that would tell me when I was selling things,that my items were to high. OR THEY COULD DO THE SAME THING. I would always smile and say back to them " You probably could do better also " Then go help the next person. You won't know until you go out and try selling them. If they sell at the price that you want, then you know it is right. If not,,, Lower the price. You will not know, til you try. You will always have those people that will put you down for what you do. Just smile and keep on doing & keep on going. 
God Bless you, & A great job. 
'C'


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

People knitting at home never can earn same they sell in big shops because they paying expenses for the shops as well . The price you charging that is good price.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Personally their prices are way out of line. With that said you could probably ask more for yours especially in the area you are in. In my area which is a small city your price would be fine.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Bless your heart, you are a good and kind person!


----------



## kate koch (Feb 27, 2013)

Not if they are in their right mind .


----------



## Grandmac23 (Nov 16, 2013)

Too rich for my blood. My grandma made them for me ever Christmas, for free.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

formerknitter said:


> If I could get their prices, I'd spend all my time making slippers...... You are far more realistic in setting your price and undoubtedly have more customers.


Me too. I'd hang up my real estate license. In this economy, I could make more selling those slippers!!!!


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Ultrarider06 said:


> Im the guy who knits scarfs and I give them away. Ive found out a couple things. People who do not knit have no idea what a skein of yarn (can) costs. The people who knit look at a item and say "I can make that". I made and gave away 35 scarfs since 1 Oct 2013. I have a very simple procedure, I latterly walk up to a person and ask "Do you wear scarfs in the winter?" If they reply no, I thank them and walk away, if they say yes, than I say, "I would be honored if you would accept this scarf I made". Some look at me like IM something growing on there face, but the looks of appreciation and surprise out weigh all the cost I occur. Any way, your slippers look very nice.


Good for you. How cool is that. What a generous person you are!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

There must be some people out there that have that kind of money - I certainly don't!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I know someone who spends hundreds every year on a pre decorated Christmas tree. I know hundreds more who could never afford to do that.

Maybe the Pioneer Heritage Shoppe users are high end buyers. We could probably find a few regular folk out there who might play a little more than you charge, but not by much I'm pretty sure.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I made these 100% Pure Virgin Icelandic Homespun Wool slipper for my hubby. They have a nice cable design down the side. I got three balls of this wool at my local thrift store for...ready?.....50 cents a ball!! Yes, you read right. So, I guess because of the design I could sell them for oh I don't know $350???? HA! I wouldn't sell them for any more than $15. If you knit non stop, you could make these in a day.
I did check out other things on her site, and she had swags (made with twigs she got from the yard I'm sure,) for $54.
All I can say, is if she does sell at her prices, then she must be making a fortune.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

CrystalP said:


> I made these 100% Pure Virgin Icelandic Homespun Wool slipper for my hubby. They have a nice cable design down the side. I got three balls of this wool at my local thrift store for...ready?.....50 cents a ball!! Yes, you read right. So, I guess because of the design I could sell them for oh I don't know $350???? HA! I wouldn't sell them for any more than $15. If you knit non stop, you could make these in a day.
> I did check out other things on her site, and she had swags (made with twigs she got from the yard I'm sure,) for $54.
> All I can say, is if she does sell at her prices, then she must be making a fortune.


Those are Fantastic! I'd pay way more than $15 for those.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I've been selling knitted slippers for the cost of yarn (superwash wool) and $20 for my labor. Pattern is simple and works up pretty fast. After seeing these I'm afraid I've been short changing myself. I wonder if I could get these prices in St. Louis, my knitting is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/knitting-PHeritage-slippers.htm


I have that pattern for the checkered ones somewhere in this house. I made them decades ago! If I didn't knit, I would buy your slippers but not this ones.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

JuneS said:


> I've been selling knitted slippers for the cost of yarn (superwash wool) and $20 for my labor. Pattern is simple and works up pretty fast. After seeing these I'm afraid I've been short changing myself. I wonder if I could get these prices in St. Louis, my knitting is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/knitting-PHeritage-slippers.htm


That is a REDICULOUS PRICE!! you could buy leather slippers for that price...and throw a small diamond ring in the offer, too.

I cannot believe people would pay for those slippers, that aren't even that attractive.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

That is a ridiculous price. When I make and sell crafts I take the cost of supplies, the time it took and calculate the cost. I certainly would charge more than $20 for my labour, probably $40. 
You do know that those slippers are machine made? They would not pump out the volume they do with hand knitted slippers.
Your slippers are obviously a labour of love and you are worth the money!


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

They are robbing people. The xxl is $308.00 !!!!!!! Thats crazy if you ask me.


----------



## Knitkin (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think even a doctor would pay those prices!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Heck, my whole outfit head to toe doesn't cost that much! Definitely not in this part of the country.


My whole wardrobe never cost that much! :lol: :lol:


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

I sold ruffle scarves for $30 no one batted an eye!!!I did not set the price the lady that bought my ist one did She was my dentiast assistant said she HAD to have it and offered $30 and I had 4 more orders when I left!! So I charged that!!!So try it!!!!!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

JuneS said:


> I've been selling knitted slippers for the cost of yarn (superwash wool) and $20 for my labor. Pattern is simple and works up pretty fast. After seeing these I'm afraid I've been short changing myself. I wonder if I could get these prices in St. Louis, my knitting is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/knitting-PHeritage-slippers.htm


Are they serious????? Who would buy them at that price???? Jane


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I made these 100% Pure Virgin Icelandic Homespun Wool slipper for my hubby. They have a nice cable design down the side. I got three balls of this wool at my local thrift store for...ready?.....50 cents a ball!! Yes, you read right. So, I guess because of the design I could sell them for oh I don't know $350???? HA! I wouldn't sell them for any more than $15. If you knit non stop, you could make these in a day.
> I did check out other things on her site, and she had swags (made with twigs she got from the yard I'm sure,) for $54.
> All I can say, is if she does sell at her prices, then she must be making a fortune.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I think this is a much better design. Could you share where you found the pattern? Thanks!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Is this in US $? Even in AU $ it would be absurd. What would they charge for a sweater or one of your ladies lovely knit shaws??????????


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> Is this in US $? Even in AU $ it would be absurd. What would they charge for a sweater or one of your ladies lovely knit shaws??????????


Since they are located in the US, I would assume it is US$ ... I would be curious as to how many they sell. They have all kinds of comments under their testimonials, but I am wondering how many of those comments are real and how many are bogus.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

KPers are not to be duped into things like this !


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Never new anyone to pay those prices.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Question is are they selling?? You can ask what you want but they may not sell. I think you have the right idea!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

:!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## char66 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are they nuts. My mother used to make those slippers, the exact same pattern out of phentex wool that you can buy at Micheals for about 3.00 a ball.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Golly. i can't think of anything I ever bought to wear that cost $144. What is that like?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

greythounds said:


> Golly. i can't think of anything I ever bought to wear that cost $144. What is that like?


I had spent about that much on a complete new outfit for a job interview.
It paid off as I was hired and the pay was good.
So it paid for itself in no time. :wink:


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Who would pay over $100 for knit slippers? I know, I sure wouldn't. That site must be for movie stars or something. I think they like to pay a lot for all their stuff.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Not a chance!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Are you freakin' kidding me?! I'm with everyone else on this ... who in their right mind would ever pay $150 for a pair of knit slippers ... and they aren't really anything special, just a plain ole pair of slippers. Then the extra $75 for being fussy on your colors! I just about choked .. and definitely scared the cats when I laughed out loud so hard they 'puffed' up!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

HahahahahahahahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahhahahhahahhahhahahahahahahhhaHAHAHA


----------



## msigne70 (May 14, 2011)

Just plain Highway robbery.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

JuneS said:


> I've been selling knitted slippers for the cost of yarn (superwash wool) and $20 for my labor. Pattern is simple and works up pretty fast. After seeing these I'm afraid I've been short changing myself. I wonder if I could get these prices in St. Louis, my knitting is pretty good.
> http://www.pioneerheritageshoppe.com/knitting-PHeritage-slippers.htm


Many posts about this subject, finally I quit reading after about page 4. Only you know what your area will/can pay for a pair of bedroom slippers. I'vre found that some people pay high prices for the "name" of the brand.
it would be hard for a knitter to put a price on thier time and for me, that is why I only give to hospitals and cancer patients. I know my hubby would love for me to sell something to compensate for our money spent, but I just "can't". Oh, in my mind I hear my daddy saying "can't never could do anything, it means you won't:. smart man, miss him.
Do what you choose and good luck.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

On the other hand, at that price you only need to find one buyer!


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay you can charge anything you wish for your slippers, but don't plan on selling many unless you are using unusual yarn and patterns. If you are selling your slippers and making a little money you have priced your product correctly. Are you selling at craft fairs or online? If online, set a few at a higher price and see if they sell, you can always put a "sale" lower price on them if they don't sell. Product has to sell to be worth your knitting them in the first place, otherwise you'll have a house full of unsold product. :0)


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it possible to post a photo of these gold plated knitted slippers, I have been knitting them for years , and I normally just give them away but yours must be a lot better than mine .


----------



## EvelynG98 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

